# San Jose



## blindfaith (Feb 5, 2006)

Any word yet on the San Jose trial, especially the Qual?


----------



## Lynn Moore (May 30, 2005)

Open callbacks to land blind:
2, 3, 4, 6, 8, 9, 10, 11, 12, 13, 15, 16, 17, 18, 19, 20, 21, 23, 24, 25, 26, 28, 29, 30, 33, 34, 36, 37, 38, 39, 41, 43, 45, 47, 48, 51, 52, 53, 56, 57, 58. 41 dogs

Q to last series: 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 10, 11, 15, 17, 20, 22, 23, 24, 25, 26

Amateur 1/2 through land blind called for darkness


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

I tried to post a description of the tests all day but RTF kept saying the token had expired. I'll have to type it all over again.

The Open started with a triple with two retired. The first bird down was the long retired in the middle thrown right to left along a ridge with a tree line in the background making the bird hard to see except at the top of the arc. The gunner was also very hard for the dogs to pick out. The second bird down was on the left thrown right to left from the right sight of a tree, behind the tree, into a pond with a splash. The long mark was hip pocket to the shorter retired. The flyer was off to the right and shot left to right. The line to the bird was through some wooden structures that looked like they could have been the frames for some sort of hunting blinds. Many dogs had hunts on the two retired birds. 

The Amateur was a triple with one retired. The first bird down was the short bird on the left was thrown left to right hip pocket to the longer bird and the gunner sat in a neutral position facing the line. The next bird down was the long retired in the middle also thrown left to right. The Flyer was off on the right shot right to left. There was a lot of terrain to negotiate in the field with mounds or moguls, swales, and hills. Some dogs were bothered by the tightness of the lines between the two marks and banana'd around the shorter mark to reach the long one. Others overran the short mark and got the long one first and then backsided the short gunner and hunted there. 

Callbacks to the land blind which, as Lynn said, is partially completed were:

2,3,4,5,6,7,8,9,13,14,15,16,17,18,21,22,26,29,30,32,33,34,35,36,37,38,39,40,41,43,44,45,47,48,49,50,51

There may be one other because they said there were 38 and I only have 37 numbers.


----------



## blindfaith (Feb 5, 2006)

We at Blindfaith Retrievers here in snowy Illinois are pulling for Ten ( Qualifying dog #5) who is a son of our , Tru. Hope he runs a decent 4th series. Good Luck to all!


----------



## Lynn Moore (May 30, 2005)

4th Eric with #15 Bode, 3rd Michael Moore #7 Lake, Gale Mettenbrink 2nd # 11 Grace owned by Loren Crannell (congrats!), 1st #20 David Salunardo, Abby. 
RJ 23, JAMs to 2,3,4,6,17,22,24,25,26


----------



## Lynn Moore (May 30, 2005)

Amateur results:
1st #40 Chris Robles Magic Blue Marker
2nd #36 Michael Moore FC Citori's No Holds Barred AFC title & qualified for National Am
3rd #51 Marilyn Dalheim Mission Mountain Rockin' Amadeus 
4th #18 Richard Underwood She's la Chicka Ricka
RJ #35 Ole Jackson Boogie McSeagull
JAMs 4,6,9,45,47,49


----------



## helencalif (Feb 2, 2004)

Congratulations to all in the Amateur.. Chris Robles, Michael Moore, Marilyn Dalheim, Richard Underwood, and Ole Jackson. Well done!

Helen


----------



## SFLabs (Oct 21, 2007)

Congrats to all that placed but especially to Chris Robles and Magic Bloux Marker...Bloux is a TyRoux kid that just turned 3 years on Friday.....What a nice birthday present!! Very proud of you both!!


----------



## Kerry Lavin (Aug 13, 2003)

Thank you all for posting the information. Also, thank you to the members of the San Jose Club for working so hard and putting on such a great trial for us all to enjoy! Congratulations to all the finishers!


----------



## Lynn Moore (May 30, 2005)

what a great post........Kerry doesn't even mention that she won the Derby!!!


----------



## DEDEYE (Oct 27, 2005)

What about the derby?


----------



## helencalif (Feb 2, 2004)

Congratulations to Michael and Lynn Moore for Freedom's AFC title and for qualifying for the National Amateur.


----------



## Lynn Moore (May 30, 2005)

thanks Helen. All placements are up on EE. Thanks for all the help given to us with our five member club! We really appreciate everyone who helped marshal and ran lunches for us. Great grounds and judges, all around effort with beautiful weather.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Lynn Moore said:


> Amateur results:
> 1st #40 Chris Robles Magic Blue Marker
> 2nd #36 Michael Moore FC Citori's No Holds Barred AFC title & qualified for National Am
> 3rd #51 Marilyn Dalheim Mission Mountain Rockin' Amadeus
> ...


The Amateur was judged by two former National winners in TJ Lindbloom and Cal Cadmus DVM


Congrats to Richard Underwood and Chicka ( FC AFC Shaq X FC AFC Citori's Accept No Substitute) on Jam in the Open and 4th in the Amateur...a very nice weekend


Congrats Lynn and Michael on yet ANOTHER National Amateur qualification...How many is that for Michael in his career, has got to be in the double digits ?


----------

